

Natural Magic saw 50 editions about geology, demonology, magnetism, and invisible writing - sown
http://homepages.tscnet.com/omard1/jportat3.html

======
sown
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giambattista_della_Porta>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_Magic>

